# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  how fast can you fall asleep?

## the-dragon-whisperer

the titel says it all, how fast do you fall asleep? i can fall asleep after 30-120 minutes(i usually watch a movie before going to bed but i know i shouldn't).

----------


## mrdeano

It takes me so long to fall asleep that I have to take pills at night.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> the titel says it all, how fast do you fall asleep? i can fall asleep after 30-120 minutes(i usually watch a movie before going to bed but i know i shouldn't).



How exactly do you know jimmie? Do you time it or something, or is that just a rough guess?

Hmm...this makes want to find out how it takes until I fall asleep...

----------


## Muggler

It depends for me. Sometimes it can take me a while. Other times, if I am really sleepy, then it takes a few minutes.

----------


## Saturos

If I just relax and close my eyes, I can fall asleep in 2 minutes.

----------


## Flashdance

If I lie on my back, I can't fall asleep at all. My body is relaxed, but my mind is alert, but not racing. So I can lie there all night without falling asleep. Very weird.

If I lie on my side, I can fall asleep within 30 minutes.

----------


## sol

> If I lie on my back, I can't fall asleep at all. My body is relaxed, but my mind is alert, but not racing. So I can lie there all night without falling asleep. Very weird.
> 
> If I lie on my side, I can fall asleep within 30 minutes.



I'm exactly the same, I've never fallen asleep on my back, my mind just doesn't like it.

  I can usually get to sleep pretty quickly on my side, around 10 mins or so.  I've never had any trouble getting to sleep at all.

----------


## Moonlit_Jade

It usually takes me an hour or two.  Half an hour if I'm really tired.

----------


## Sora

It Takes me about 15-20 mins. I think it's quite fast according to some of you.

----------


## RandomNumber677

30-45 minutes is usually around the average

my average, not peoples average

----------


## Unelias

I am actually quite tricky one, at least of what I have heard. It seems that I take a quite a long time to fall asleep approx. hour or more (in the night). I fall asleep in the day in 5 minutes, I sleep better anywhere else than in bed. The funny thing is that people say that I start snoring off after 5 or 10 minutes even in bed. I have concluded that I drift in a semi-sleep state where I can think and sense things but I snore and maybe even sleep. Funny thing is that I don't hear that snoring myself. 

Maybe it is because I have WILDed so long, I somehow have generated some kind of state where I am conscious but still asleep. Don't know. I'd like to see my brainwaves going on.

----------


## AngelZlayer

Usually 1-2 hours, sometimes up to 3 hours.

----------


## Noogah

On my average night, 5-8 minutes? Ten at most on a usual night.

If I'm really tired, 1-2 minutes. Seriously. Anyways, I lose conciousness if I'm not asleep.

If I am really energetic/have a load of stuff on my mind 30+ minutes

----------


## Folqueraine

2 to 5 minutes on good nights. I've stayed awake 2 to 3 hours twice or thrice.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I can fall asleep in 2 minutes.  Normally, it takes me about 8-10, because I like a little time to think.

----------


## SolvedSnake

Hmm... Depends on.
If I just let my thoughts go on, then I can fall asleep in 2-5 minutes.
If I start thinking about something/philosophizing, then it may take an hour or more. 
If I don't want to fall asleep (see WILD/etc.), then it may take me 3-4 hours, but I always fall asleep one way or another  ::D: 
Except if I watched something scary before sleep. Then I can literally stay awake for days.  :Eek: 
My record is about 2 and a half days, when I saw something very disturbing.

----------


## Phyle

> the titel says it all, how fast do you fall asleep? i can fall asleep after 30-120 minutes(i usually watch a movie before going to bed but i know i shouldn't).



Wow, 30 minutes seems so long!
I think I can fall asleep within 1 minute. Maybe 2.
Just stop the mind and BE. Try not to think about the future, or the past. Just think NOTHING. And totally relax, don't move a muscle.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

At the very least 15 min., but if I wake up in the morning, I can fall back to sleep quickly.  Usually takes 45 min (I guess I'm used to it), can take longer though, on my bad days.

----------


## SaMaster14

usually it will take me 30-60 minutes on a normal night before I actually fall asleep. But when I try WILD before bed I usually go the full meditation period before I try and drift off(90-120 mins).

But when I'm really tired, after water polo practice/working out. or if I have a long day or haven't slept in a while, I can almost hit the pillow and just fall asleep within in like 1-5 minutes.

----------


## Keitorin

I have to take pills and it still takes me a few hours of tossing and turning (usually because I think a _lot_ - it's like my brain thinks because I'm not focusing on other stuff like my computer, it's time to spaz over everything). The majority of the time I read or watch something beforehand to help calm my mind from the thinking.

When my sleeping schedule is really smooth, I'd say it takes me about thirty minutes to an hour to fall asleep.

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

same for me, my mind is racing of thoughts all night and i cant sleep, thats also why i can't sleep!

----------


## Gemetria

About 4 hours.
I can never get to sleep, and I really cbf doing WILD.

----------


## Marvo

When I was younger, around 12-16, I would have a lot of trouble falling asleep. Now it's not really a problem anymore, basically because I've become good at simply relaxing and let my mind drift off. That's one of the really great things I got from practicing lucid dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## rehixion97

I go on medication that makes me sleep. So if it 1.5 hours have pased after i took them.. I will fall asleep after about 10 min after I`w lied down.
But if it is in the early morning and I`w just stood up, I can and will fall a sleep in about 10-30 seconds after I`w lied down.

----------


## simm

> the titel says it all, how fast do you fall asleep? i can fall asleep after 30-120 minutes(i usually watch a movie before going to bed but i know i shouldn't).



It usually takes me 45 - 90 minutes mostly cause I have gotten into the habit of imagining senarios and stuff. But once I have imagined enough for the night I usually switch off and fall asleep right away, unless I fall asleep while imagining stuff.  Sometimes it goes past normal visualising and when my partner rolls over or coughs or something I freak out cause it jolts me out of it so instantly. Maybe it means its the first stage of that WILD thing... 

I have always envied those, like my husband, who can sleep within 5minutes of their head hitting the pillow, especially when I'm trying to tear myself out of bed in the morning. 
Does WILDing give you the same amount of rest as actually sleeping?  Cause if I could induce it soon after going to bed maybe this wont be such a problem.

----------


## Squire

I usually fall asleep within 5 to 30minutes.
Most of the time if it takes longer than 10minutes I get frustrated.

----------


## Folqueraine

It's amazing the number of people for whom it take ages to fall asleep...  ::shock::  It must be so boring...
Unless it's by choice. I do sometimes postpone sleeping for the fun of daydreaming, but I'd go crazy if I had no choice but toss and turn for hours...

----------


## simm

> It's amazing the number of people for whom it take ages to fall asleep...  It must be so boring...
> Unless it's by choice. I do sometimes postpone sleeping for the fun of daydreaming, but I'd go crazy if I had no choice but toss and turn for hours...



I may have started day dreaming cause it took me too long to fall asleep, I just know I can't just turn off like some people, unless I'm _real_ tired.  I don't know if I'd even want to, well not until could start controlling my dreams as well as my day dreams.

----------


## rehixion97

Before I started on mediaction, it would take me ages too to fall asleep.
Usually 1-2 hours.

----------


## Altasi

It can take anywhere from 1-2 hours for me, often sleep just doesn't come and i have to get back up again.

----------


## insight

It usually takes me 1 - 2 minutes. But it depends on when I go to sleep and when have I gone to sleep the days earlyer.

----------


## Puffin

A good hour or hour and a half. If I'm not attempting any LD techniques, I toss and turn once every ten or fifteen minutes.

----------


## LucidDreamer09

Normally I can fall asleep pretty quick - must be in about 15 minutes...
Unfortunately, yesterday morning I had a lie in until 10:30, then when I came to sleep last night at 10pm I couldn't. 

Ended up not getting any sleep for about 3 and half hours  :Sad:

----------


## Zezarict

45 minutes usually...

----------


## insight

Last week has been off the usual - it takes about 1h or so to fall asleep.

----------


## ellwilll

5 minuites ish (1 song on my CD player.)

----------


## Kraftwerk

It depends: If Im really tired, 5 minutes.. Average: 20-40 minutes. If I took a nap, or tried to wild, about 2 hours. But thats because I get up and do stuff because I get bored :p

----------


## Xivienne

Takes me 5-15 minutes to fall asleep. I <3 sleep.

----------


## Souperman22

2 hours on a good night. Usually more like 2 and a half.

----------


## ArmanMoo

Hmm. 2 hours+. Sometimes 3. Once, I went to bed around 11. I fell asleep at 5' o clock. It was horrible.

----------


## Nathan

Im normally gone within 10 mins. ID be pissed if it took me over an hour to get to sleep every night, after like half hour i get really agitated and find it hard to get to sleep.

----------


## moonspirit

It can take me anywhere from 10-40 minutes. It depends on how busy my mind is at the time.  :wink2:

----------


## sheogorath

normally it takes me about 15 minutes just depending on if I can stop thinking. Sometimes (maybe 1/10) it takes me about an hour to go to sleep. If I don't have a curfew that day, I normally can go straight to sleep when I go to bed because I am tired. But normally If I want to go to sleep fast, I have to make an effort to.

----------


## nzguy

If I'm really tired, almost before my head hits the pillow.

----------


## katielovestrees

Between 3 and 10 minutes if I'm tired. On average, between 10 and 30. If I'm stressed, caffeinated, alert, or trying to work through a problem, it can take me up to 2 hours. But that's rare. Usually I'd say I'm out within 10.  :smiley:

----------


## TheLight

Between 10-30 minutes, depends if I am tired. Even if I've slept in the same day already the "reverse blinking" method works perfect for me.
Of course there are exceptions, for example if I am in bed, thinking about when I'm gonna sleep it will come slower.

----------


## SpecialInterests

45 minutes to 2 hours ... and I'm an evening cannabis user  :Sad: . If I don't smoke within 2 hours before bed it could take up to 3 hours to fall asleep.

----------


## Abra

If the neighbors are loud, 30 minutes. If not, usually I'm aware for 10 minutes, and then I'm out.

----------


## Maria92

Usually between 30 minutes and an hour, I would guess. If I get one of my rare bouts of insomnia, all bets are off...at least 3 to 4 hours. I should really consider having some melatonin tablets hanging around for just such cases...

----------


## HeavySleeper

Recently its been taking me a few hours to get to sleep!  :Mad: 

Its so annoying. I have to sort out my sleeping schedule.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

About 5 seconds. Or at least thats what it feels like XD

----------


## Cat

Usually only 15 minutes at the most...

*But I've had times when I could nt sleep for HOURS*

----------


## DestFinis

Doesn't anybody have any tips to sleep faster?

I can almost never sleep at 9-10. If I try to, I'd just toss and turn until 3:00!!! It's been going on since I was 10! Now I'm 16 and I still can't stop it.

It's called Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome. =[

----------


## Maria92

Reverse blinking and some good-quality prescription sleeping drugs.  :wink2:

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

It usually takes me 10 to 15 minutes for me to go to sleep.

----------


## Cat

> Reverse blinking and some good-quality prescription sleeping drugs.



reverse blinking? Whazzat?

----------


## HeavySleeper

> reverse blinking? Whazzat?



Reverse blinking is closing your eyes for a few seconds, then opening and closing them quickly, and repeating that for a while. Like a blink in reverse.

Apparently its a very effective way of getting yourself to sleep.

----------


## StonedApe

If I've been keeping on a regular schedual it takes about a half an hour otherwise 1-3 hours. Unless I've been smoking weed then it depends. Usually if I'm high I'll fall asleep in about 10-15 minutes.

----------


## Cat

> Reverse blinking is closing your eyes for a few seconds, then opening and closing them quickly, and repeating that for a while. Like a blink in reverse.
> 
> Apparently its a very effective way of getting yourself to sleep.



Why does that work?

----------


## Muggler

I can usually fall asleep in 15-20 minutes. If I take a nap earlier in the day (which rarely happens), then it might take me an extra 5 or 10 minutes. If I am really really tired (which is usually the case) then I can be out in maybe 5-10 minutes.

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Why does that work?



I don't know. Magic?

----------


## Desert Claw

It takes me around 10-15 minutes, but if it's too hot, it can take me as long as 2 hours to sleep... reverse blinking makes you tired, you should try it out, i can't explain it  :tongue2: 





> I don't know. Magic?



^This, for sure...

----------


## Muggler

I would like to add that when I take small snoozes during the day, then I can stay awake for an hour or two. Unfortunately, I had to find that out the hard way.

----------


## Desert Claw

> I would like to add that when I take small snoozes during the day, then I can stay awake for an hour or two. Unfortunately, I had to find that out the hard way.



do you mean that taking naps makes it harder for you to sleep, or you are able to stay up for longer without being tired in the morning??

----------


## AngelZlayer

Since 3 weeks ago I've started taking something that will help me fall asleep, so now it only takes 30-45 minutes or so, instead of 2 hours  :smiley:

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Since 3 weeks ago I've started taking something that will help me fall asleep, so now it only takes 30-45 minutes or so, instead of 2 hours



Do you mind sharing it out?  ::D:

----------


## AngelZlayer

> Do you mind sharing it out?



The stuff I'm using is called Theralen. Talk to a pharmacist or a doctor, even if they don't have it they should have something similiar  :smiley:

----------

